# Couple of questions for growers with some experience...



## geezergrow (Jun 4, 2021)

I'll try to keep this as short as possible, but I have 2 specific questions that I'm having trouble finding info on.

Quick background so that I can get to the questions.  Starting first grow in a matter of a few days.  I have researched until I feel kind of overloaded, but am excited to get started.  My wife and I are in fairly poor health, and I'm getting ready to retire, so will be facing a stringent budget.  I know from all I've read not to scrimp on anything if possible, but economic reality dictates that we do this on as low a budget as possible.  We are starting with a Mars Hydro 2.3 x 2.3 tent, TS-1000 light, photo White Widow seeds from CKS.  We'll be growing in Fox Farm Ocean Forrest soil, cloth 5 gal pots (when the time comes).  Also using Fox Farm trio for nutes.

My first and most burning question is:  How many plants should I attempt?  1, 2, or 3?  Not sure if 3 is too many for this space.

We plan on using LST and SOG.

Second question is will this tent be enough to be self-sustaining?  We smoke approx 1.5 oz per month.  Will this set-up be enough, if we immediately start next round of grow after harvest?

Any thoughts and/or opinions appreciated.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 4, 2021)

I would stop a minute and consider all options.  You have some good ideas about simple that works, i.e. the Ocean Forest. However, I think you may be short changing yourself if looking for 1.5 oz monthly.

I would make it easier on my self and go with different size tent. Either 2 x 4 or all the way with 4 x 4.  I find those shapes easier to work with, even the 2 x 4 has little extra room to maneuver in and for odds and ends you may need.  Start with 2 x 4 and see if you need more space, add 4 x 4 and use 2 x 4 for veg, or mother.

Those two sizes can share lights if you plan well. In a 2 x 4 I myself would use 3 of the TS 1000 if that was the light.  Just get the SP 3000 and you will have an excellent par footprint that is beyond excellent for that small tent.  Expand to 4 x 4?  add one more SP 3000.

Another thought I have done before, the previously mentioned idea to use 3 of the TS-1000.  (Or whatever 100 watt or so panel) is that you can start with one for seedling, add one for veg, add the 3rd for flower.  Later, those three lights could be used separately or together in another tent for veg or mothers.

As an experiment, I used 3 Phlizon 1000 panels in a 2 x 4.  About 119 a piece. I own a SP-3000 so didnt need it, but I wanted to see the potential of using these 100 watt panels.  Worked fine, not quite as thorough as the SP 3000.  Look at light testing protocols on the Cocoforcannabis.com site.

Reviews of the light you have in mind, the SP 3000 as well. (on Cocoforcannabis site) If you decide to go 4 x 4, add another SP 3000.  Others also make good 300 watt panels for 2 x 4, HLG for one. Light way important, don't under buy, or you may still need dispensary to make supply last.  First grow is expensive, there after much, much cheaper. It should yield 1/2 to 1 lbs, depending on how well things go

You need quality stuff that will work.  Maybe something may work better overall, but if it is solid, straight forward and proven, go for it. If I was in your shoes, I would at least do a 2 X 4 and a light that will really produce. You dont want to spend money and fail, so go proven path.  If your are new, pick easy (you did with dirt, and a proven selection as well.) on a strain, not a "difficult" to grow one not recommended for beginners. A low squat plant will be easier that a tall gangly one.  Indica usually fill this bill.

Get a PH pen and use good water, distilled if you cant make up your mind. Watch temps and humidity like a hawk.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 4, 2021)

Dont forget about heat.  Even with LED, you will need ventilation.  If sufficient ventilation is available, consider 600 watt HPS, cheaper than LED but hot. I really like the Infinity fans, I would go 6 inches and spend the extra to get the one with temp and humidity control.  I really dont use that feature so much, but the included temp and humidity sensor and LED read out is the bomb.

Once set up, give it a test run and monitor how your setup handles heat and humidity, don't get in the middle of a grow to figure out it isnt working well. Dispensaries are expensive.  First grow may be break even, second (and beyond) is just the cost of ancillaries, nutes, etc.

bubba


----------



## leafminer (Jun 4, 2021)

There's no way you can have an outdoor grow? Nothing beats sunshine.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 4, 2021)

geezergrow said:


> I'll try to keep this as short as possible, but I have 2 specific questions that I'm having trouble finding info on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One plant for that size,  Three for 2 x 4, I would do.  for the 2.3 tent, your are not going to have room to SOG and LST. Barely in a 2 x 4....I took the SOG net out of that tent, (2 x 4) it just got in the way more than anything. I have NEVER done (nor seen the need to) LST. 

Yield results can be funny....sometimes less plants (in a tent, and definitely in an individual pot) gives larger yield.  One big bush is going to yield more than 3 cramped plants....recipe for disaster. Those three will be survivors, not thrivers. 

Bubba


----------



## geezergrow (Jun 4, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Dont forget about heat.  Even with LED, you will need ventilation.  If sufficient ventilation is available, consider 600 watt HPS, cheaper than LED but hot. I really like the Infinity fans, I would go 6 inches and spend the extra to get the one with temp and humidity control.  I really dont use that feature so much, but the included temp and humidity sensor and LED read out is the bomb.
> 
> Once set up, give it a test run and monitor how your setup handles heat and humidity, don't get in the middle of a grow to figure out it isnt working well. Dispensaries are expensive.  First grow may be break even, second (and beyond) is just the cost of ancillaries, nutes, etc.
> 
> bubba


That sounds awesome!  Thanks so much.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy (Jun 4, 2021)

Agreed. I just set up my first grow late March and am in week 3 of harvest. Had help from this site. Def get the 2x4 tent. My 4 going are in 3 gallon buckets. I got just about everything off amazon and maybeee spent 200 all in. Thats tent,light,soil,nutrients, calmag plus, pot,fan,carbon filter, ducting, fan for filter, clippers, mosquito dunks, sticky fly traps, molasses. I had the seeds laying around. Great people in here for advice. These are some pics from their journey.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy (Jun 4, 2021)

This soil which is supposed to be good. General Hydroponic 3 pack for nutes. Plantation blackstrap non sulfer mollasses. Giixer 1000w led. 4x2 cool grows tent


----------



## sharonp (Jun 6, 2021)

You are growing White Widow and something to keep in mind is that the Sativa plants are taller than the Indicas. Another thing to think about is trying some autoflowers in the future to keep yourselves in supply.


----------



## sharonp (Jun 6, 2021)

Leroythegoodboy said:


> This soil which is supposed to be good. General Hydroponic 3 pack for nutes. Plantation blackstrap non sulfer mollasses. Giixer 1000w led. 4x2 cool grows tent



You are using a Giixer 1000w led? Somebody gave me a 600  Giixer and I can't figure out if my weed is growing slower under it. Are you switching from veg to flower? I put both on for veg too? 

Sorry, didn't mean to take over someone else's thread.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy (Jun 7, 2021)

Hello- yup, got off amazon. For flower, I’ve had veg and flower lights on for 12/12. It seems to be enough for my 4. What nutrients you on?


----------

